# What are your attacks like?



## Zee (Oct 5, 2004)

And yes I know this is an IBS board so I need to clarify: I mean *anxiety* attacks...







I was just curious to hear what it's like for someone else -- outside of my own head I guess!So my question is: if you have anxiety/panic attacks, how do they affect you and how do you react to them?Thanks!


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

My anxiety sometimes makes sense and sometimes doesn't. Like- if I'm in traffic and I am going to be late for an event, it would make sense anxiety would creep in. But when I'm just sitting here at my computer, I can somehow egg it on just by thinking about the future (the future of my day, my life, etc.), or for some sick reason I feel like my body seems to try to remember what it's like to have a panic attack if that makes sense. It's almost like I was traumatized by my first real attack I had in June and am trying to relive it for some reason.Basically while it's going on, it feels like I'm losing control over myself- like I'm letting the negative voices in my head totally take over and I'm totally disconnected from my body. It's this overwhelming, almost paralyzing, fear and confusion...like someone else took over the wheel and I don't know where I'm headed. The confusion for me is "Why is this happening? I never got this nervous before. Why can't I stop it? What is this rooted in?"Wow that makes me sound crazy. (







That's why the second I realize I'm focusing in too much on worries, I just take an Ativan to chill me out before it gets out of hand.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi AlmostFamous,I can so relate to your anxiety. Have you found a medication that you think helps you at least say %80 of the time? I found Buspar helps me so much. What med has helped you the most with the anxiety?


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Well for example last night I got anxious about a few stupid things before I went to sleep (my anxiety was over: will the pizza I ate tonight come back and haunt me tomorrow? Will my friend be mad I told her I would go somewhere Monday and then backed out?), so I just took an Ativan and fell asleep almost immediately.I find that Ativan is good because it works faster. The Benadryl takes time to kick in but works the same. Both make me groggy though. But I'd rather be groggy than out of my mind. Sometimes even half an ativan works ok. I take one or a half depending on how freaked out I am. Also sometimes taking a Benadryl or half of one the night before keeps me calm the next day pretty much. Don't know why that is though.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi AlmostFamous - Yes me to my mind races to at bed time, most of the time. Ativan sound promising I will keep it in mind if my symptoms get worse. Glad to know you have a medication that gives you a break or if anything slows down the anxiety. Keep you chin up and know there are people out there just like you who suffer from awful anxiety. Thank God for medication. With out it I would most likely go crazy. I don't know if reincarnation is what happens but if it does I will not come back unless I am guaranteed to have a 100% healthy body/mind lol! Sick of suffering.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Seriously- everyone out there:If you're way too pre-occupied about your anxiety or are constantly anxious, stop trying to be a hero and trying to face it without medicine. There is no shame in taking a dumb little pill to help you get your life back. You don't have to broadcast if you don't want to either! No one would have to know.OK that was blunt- but seriously, I feel I've wasted so much time just fretting over the idea of anti-anxiety meds.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 1, 2004)

Woa!I start off with a feeling of impending doom, like something terrible is about to happen.My chest starts to feel tight, and I can't seem to get enough air. I begin to feel real terror that I'm having a heart attack.(I've had to go to the emergency room a couple of times)I mosy often get them when I'm flying and the plane hits turbulence, or I'm stuck in traffic which will make me late for an important appointment.I carry Xanax at all times, but only take it when absolutely necessary.I come from a long line of alcoholics so I'm a bit twitchy about drugs.If at all possible, I try to exercise my way out of it. When I'm here in the States visiting my friend, I take her dogs for long walks, and when I'm at home I get on my treadmill. After about fifteen minutes of any kind of exercise, the panic begins to subside.Tibby


----------



## sarahfl (Dec 28, 2004)

When I have panic attacks, my heart starts racing, I breathe faster, I go into a cold sweat and the only thing I can think about is getting away from where I am to be alone to talk myself out of it (I usually like to be in the bathroom as I tend to have panic attacks when I feel nauseous and for some reason I feel better being in the bathroom!) I usually don't like it when other people talk while I'm having one because it makes me more panicky. I feel like I need to "focus" to get out of it.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Tibby, I know how you feel about meds, I really don't like them. I too have Xanax that I take only when needed. My attacks have me lightheaded, a feeling of tightness around my head like a rubber band, somewhat short of breath and a numbness or tingling in arms and legs. I went to the ER once, got hooked to an EKG, was told there was nothing wrong and was pretty much told it was in my head since I wasn't a post-menopausal woman. This happened almost two years ago. I've had more attacks as well, plus the worry about having an attack brings on some of the symptoms.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh I forgot to mention, I sometimes get some chest pain during an attack as well. Some of that my be GERD though since it happens every so often.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I always feel like mine come out of nowhere, but if I focus I figure out it's almost like an indirect response to something specific that's been bothering me. Like I can trace the real root if I think about it.


----------



## LdyCarotop (Aug 23, 2004)

I feel my IBS is both food and anxiety connected. Even the thought of eating fills me with such anxiety that i just wont eat. Going out in public also fills me with anxiety. I must know where the restroom is everywhere i go, then I am afraid to venture too far away from it. When I do my heart starts racing, I break out in a cold sweat and I will usually have to visit the bathroom. I eventually just go home. Eating for me is scary. I stress out as i eat so that when i am finished (and ive barely eaten anything) no more than 30 minutes goes by when I have an "ATTACK". The attack is alot of bloating and pressure, alot of noise and rumbling and the extreme urgency that I MUST GO NOW. There have been occasions when I barely even get a warning and its shameful to admit that I dont make it. I am unemployed and fast becoming house bound. I know I am depressed. Yet even going to the doctor is frightening to me. Ive tried to narrow down my trigger foods. I have omitted caffiene. I stay away from fast food, greasy spicy foods. Raw vegetables and dairy. Sometimes something I've eaten before that hasnt effected me WILL effect me the next time I eat it. I am at a total loss and feel so useless.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Zee,Have you tried medications. I find that just watching caffeine and diet doesn't stop the D and panic. For some it does nut not me. I can't take antidepressants they make me to tired so my doctor has me on Buspar a mild seditive that does not make you tired and Donnatal a antispasmodic to calm my tummy. I am doing well. Sooo much better my worry for where bathroom locations or eating has almost totally gone. So Buspar (buspar.com) unlike other seditives like xanax does not had any sleepy side effects BUT it takes away the anxiety.Here is a post I just made yesterday about Buspar http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=25;t=002512


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry the last post was for LdyCarotop!Take Care,Robin


----------



## LdyCarotop (Aug 23, 2004)

I have bit the bullet and have a doctors appointment for tomorrow. Doesnt stop me from being scared but i just cant keep trying to deal with this without help. i would like to feel normal again. enjoy going out and just eating. everytime i eat, as i am eating, im stressing about what will this do to me. just like tonight, and yes, it happened again. <GRRR>


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

LdyCarotop let us know how you make out at the doctors.


----------

